# Bobcat S750 Regen Issue



## TS95 (Feb 27, 2017)

I have a skid steer S750 bobcat with about 1200 hours on it.. it had been running great up until a few months ago when we started having a regen issue as to where it would build up really fast and wouldn't automatically burn off. So I'd call bobcat out to run it through a manual regen, well now it's happened 2-3 more times since and we've had to actually take it to Bobcat of Tampa to have them do it on site once. The issue still isn't solved because it's now happened again as to where a bobcat technician needs to come on site and do it manually..

The point being, I'm just curious as to what else the issue could be with it not do it's regen properly, and having so many issues with it.. It's happened at least 4 times now, and I'm serious getting ticked off. Any advice or insight would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Most of these have a three position switch that allows the operator to shut down the regeneration cycle for operation in explosive dust conditions such as grain storage facilities. 

If the switch is operated in the off position, it will be necessary to switch it to manual regen to clean the system or switch it back to automatic once in a safe location. When operated outdoors it is best to just leave the system switched to automatic regeneration.

It is also necessary to let the unit run during the complete regen cycle or it will fail to regenerate. We have run into situations where operators shut down the machine during regen and this has led to problems.


----------



## TS95 (Feb 27, 2017)

RC Wells said:


> Most of these have a three position switch that allows the operator to shut down the regeneration cycle for operation in explosive dust conditions such as grain storage facilities.
> 
> If the switch is operated in the off position, it will be necessary to switch it to manual regen to clean the system or switch it back to automatic once in a safe location. When operated outdoors it is best to just leave the system switched to automatic regeneration.
> 
> It is also necessary to let the unit run during the complete regen cycle or it will fail to regenerate. We have run into situations where operators shut down the machine during regen and this has led to problems.




Is there a reason for the regen to not continue again after the bobcat is shut off? We never had a regen problem up until a few months ago, maybe around 900-1000 hours.. Seems kinda silly that the regen wouldn't pick back up again after the machine is turned off and on.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The Bobcat must continue to run during the regeneration process. Shutting it off allows the temperature to drop and the particulate filter will essentially coke from unburned hydrocarbons. A couple cycles of failed regeneration will usually require the service tech to show up with the handy dandy tool to override the system and allow an extended manual regeneration.

Once they have successfully regenerated, and it reaches the time for an automatic regeneration and it is again shut off for some reason, the manual regeneration must be implemented as soon as it is started again. The system knows it started the process and assumes the process was completed so does not automatically attempt to restart the process.

The reason for this is fire safety. It is potentially possible for the equipment to be operated in a fire sensitive area, and the regeneration stopped for safety reasons because of the significant amount of heat that process creates. That way it will not restart regeneration in a dangerous area until the equipment is moved to a safe area and the manual regeneration initiated.


----------



## pYLON1357 (Dec 2, 2016)

RC Wells has given you very good advice and explained the most likely cause of your concern. working flawlessly for 900 to 1000 then having this issue, makes sense if the unit is shut down without completing the REGEN cycle. 

The DPF is certainly coking up. Good luck and keep us informed.


----------

